# Kick, by John L. Monk (permafree)



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

*My first book, "Kick," is now permafree at the following sites:
*
Amazon:
http://amzn.com/B00DSPPTA0

B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/kick-john-l-monk/1117970975

Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/kick/id942369059?mt=11

Google:
http://books.google.com/books/about?id=Q5NqBQAAQBAJ

Inktera/Foundry:
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/66cb5832-9a35-42ef-9a35-a87522cb3533

Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/kick-8
*
The sequel to "Kick" is also available at the same sites, titled "Fool's Ride":*

My official release:
http://john-l-monk.com/2014/10/22/official-release-fools-ride-book-two-of-the-jenkins-cycle/

If you haven't read "Kick":

*Description:*

Dan Jenkins returns from death for a chance to live again. The stolen bodies of killers are his rides:

...an enforcer for the Howlers Motorcycle Club, a violent criminal organization in Memphis spilling mayhem into the lives of innocent people.

...a deranged killer in the desert racking up a body count one young woman at a time.

...a twenty-something junkie in Florida, part of a three person team of sociopaths terrorizing a beach community.

Before he's kicked out, Dan needs to stop his hosts from hurting anyone else. It's one of the rules if he wants more rides. More rides means more movies and fishing trips, and more of those little apple pies they sell at gas stations and convenience stores, because they're just that good.

For a dead guy, it's a pretty good gig...until someone changes the rules.

http://amzn.com/B00DSPPTA0


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

You'll go blind if you bump yourself.  

I loved this book so much that I just posted it in the bargain books thread, because it's now $.99.

Believe it or not, I said it was a cross between Dexter and Quantum Leap BEFORE I read what you wrote above! Scary, isn't it?

Now, stop bumping yourself. What would your mother say?


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey, didn't you read the rules? No saying "bump"! Give us some more info about the book or something. Jeez.


----------



## GM Barlean (Oct 12, 2011)

Read the book. Kudos to John Monk. This book merited a 5 star review on Amazon from me. Just loved it. Great work! I absolutely recommend this one. The man character, Dan, is oddly likable. The concept for the story is so unique. Loved the author's voice.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats. Well deserved. 

Are you going to write a series based on Dan? Because he is quite a unique character.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I will just KICK this back to the top.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

John wrote a great blog post the other day. Thought I'd share it here on his book page, since it's about what happens when the people at your day job find out you're an author. This could only happen to John L. Monk! 

http://john-l-monk.com/2013/09/16/disturbing-incident-at-work-today-they-found-out-im-a-writer/


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

johnlmonk said:


> I only get to bump this post once a week, so if I have something fun, I'll post it.
> 
> Me, ten years from now:
> http://john-l-monk.com/2013/09/24/ten-years-from-now/
> ...


Thanks for sharing, I can't believe those guys got so serious on you so quickly. If that happened to me I'm not sure what I would do.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

johnlmonk said:


> You'd do what you had to, Chris. You'd do what you had to.
> 
> (faraway look...)


There are some mysteries left unsolved, certainly some words left unsaid. Maybe you should look to Walter for help? Who knows maybe he has some pull with management to get them to stop harassing you? Or maybe he can share his management techniques with you? You were probably lucky that the Oracle reps were in town, I know I had a close call with a couple of them recently. I took care of them, if you know what I mean. Your coworkers probably took a REAL beating from them. That Fusion style is a real challenge. Jeez somebody could write a whole book about those exploits.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

johnlmonk said:


> Happy New Years Bump


You too! I wanted to let you know I have officially joined Shelfari, I added kick to my bookshelf there.

Chrispy


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

johnlmonk said:


> Very nice of you man  Thanks!


No worries. Hey I noticed that this book is moving up in the rankings on Amazaon! Congratulations! Its not surprising to me since I read the book and liked it.

Chrispy


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

That's good news! 

I have been anxiously awaiting the further adventures of Dan.


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm a big fan of both books. Get your Kicks!


----------

